# my fish has the hiccups?????



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

We just switched our fish to natural artesian spring water from distilled water and he keeps opening his kills and letting out bubbles from his mouth as if he cant breathe it sorta looks like he has the hiccups can anyone tell me what could possibly be wrong with my betta? oh and we are using betta revive because he has fin rot could this cause it HELP???


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

christy18 said:


> We just switched our fish to natural artesian spring water from distilled water and he keeps opening his kills and letting out bubbles from his mouth as if he cant breathe it sorta looks like he has the hiccups can anyone tell me what could possibly be wrong with my betta? oh and we are using betta revive because he has fin rot could this cause it HELP???


I'd use only tapwater treated with dechlorinator added. It's simple as that. As for Betta Revive, I'm not familiar with it. Can you please post the details such as ingredients about it? What are the water parameters right now? Temperature? What size is the tank?

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Christy!:wave:


----------



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Reply to the questions u asked about Betta REvive*

Its a 1.5 gallon tank and betta revive is by aquarium solutions, it says it prevents and controls -Protozoan Diseases, Bacterial Diseases, Fungal Diseases. the ingredients are Water, Neomycin sulfate (,10%) , Methylene blue (<0.5%) Proprietary Polymer Mixture, Buffers, Edta, Malachite green Chloride (<0.01%) Cyanococbalamin, and Electrolytes. The reason i am not using tap water is because it is city water and is very strong in Chlorine Cant this kill my fish??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Reply to the questions u asked about Betta REvive*



christy18 said:


> Its a 1.5 gallon tank and betta revive is by aquarium solutions, it says it prevents and controls -Protozoan Diseases, Bacterial Diseases, Fungal Diseases. the ingredients are Water, Neomycin sulfate (,10%) , Methylene blue (<0.5%) Proprietary Polymer Mixture, Buffers, Edta, Malachite green Chloride (<0.01%) Cyanococbalamin, and Electrolytes. The reason i am not using tap water is because it is city water and is very strong in Chlorine Cant this kill my fish??


Use a dechlorinator to bind the chlorine and chloramine. I believe Tetra Aquasafe does this job. The med with its ingredients seems pretty strong. Keep a watch on your water parameters as you treat your fish.

Oh, and you can simply click Post Reply instead of Post New Topic to prevent separation of your responses from your thread.


----------



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Reply*

Okay thanks for the help but one more question what are water parameters? and if my fish is unable to make a bubble nest because of the oxygenator will he get stressed out and possibly die??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Reply*



christy18 said:


> Okay thanks for the help but one more question what are water parameters? and if my fish is unable to make a bubble nest because of the oxygenator will he get stressed out and possibly die??


Water parameters consist of ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH, GH and KH although the first four are basically what you'll need the most. No, he won't get stressed but he won't be happy if his bubblenest keeps getting dispersed. If I might suggest, a 5 gallons tank would best suit it as you can fit heater and sponge filter for it. The water conditions in there would be far more stable thus safer for the betta than in a 1.5g.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Christy, in response to your thread here so as not to divert attention from the original topic, the reason why your betta was breathing heavily is because of the methylene blue content. Methylene blue allows the fish to inhale oxygen without the aid of airpumps. Not many people realize this but at least, you won't spend money for airpumps when you use it but methylene blue is not advisable for use in the main tank unless there is proper diagnosis on a situation as it can cause adverse effects on the biological filtration.


----------



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

*reply*

yes but i dont want to continue using this type of water if Sodium is bad for fish soooo.... is it safe?


----------

